# Turtle breeding questions ?



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

hello,

Just asking about turtle breeding in my inside tank, they havent actually bred yet (i think) but wanted to know what i should do when they do.

thing is my tank has large pebbles and i dont know were my female would lay her eggs ?
when the time comes what do you guys suggest i do ?
ive read alot about it but still not certain as of what i need to do

P.S im certain they are a pair (male and female).

Advice is appreciated


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Nov 7, 2006)

do you have any pics of the setup


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2006)

They dig a burrow into sand and lay their eggs in the burrow. Unless you have a divder and a dry section of sand or similar substrate they wont be able to lay properly.

I dont really know but i think you may end up in trouble with them getting egg bound if they dont have anywhere to lay maybe? :?


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

so were would i put the sand ?


----------



## cam (Nov 7, 2006)

if possible make a divider and have it about 3inches of sand


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

ill get pics soon of the setup, dont really know how im going to get a part of it with sand


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

what exactly is a divider (im still pretty new to all of this)


----------



## munkee (Nov 7, 2006)

A siliconed glass panel separating dry sand from the water. so they can climb out of the water onto the sand, dig the hole and lay eggs. (think of sea turtles leaving the sea to lay eggs on beach as something of a comparison)


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2006)

It might be a good idea to PM expansa1 or someone who knows what they are on about.

Usually ppl breed turtles in outdoor areas, ive never heard of anyone breeding in a tank before but i guess it would be possible. Before you go and modify your tank i would suggest you get some advice from someone who breeds turtles.

They usually lay when it rains to so im not sure if you would need to simulate that at all :?


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

*Pics*

here are some pics, as you can see i have no 'divider'


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry about the quality of pics


----------



## cam (Nov 7, 2006)

on the platform is it possible to dig in a little bit? if so fill it with sand


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

i guess i could modify it and put sand in it, the turtles dont really go up and bask (i put them out for sun)

but i guess if the female is gravid she would go and search for dry sand !


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

cam said:


> on the platform is it possible to dig in a little bit? if so fill it with sand



Which one are you talking about there mate ?


----------



## cam (Nov 7, 2006)

which ever is easy to modify


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2006)

Have you done this before cam?


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't breed turtles so have no idea but if your tank was tall enough couldn't you buy a small kitty litter tray or similar and put it on top of the platform full of sand - added bonus you could just lift it out at the end so it doesn't take away from the asthetic value and is easy to clean. It would need to be secure though so it didnt slip.
Just a thought


----------



## cam (Nov 7, 2006)

No i havn't done it before all tho have seen it done.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

thanx ppl, any more adive is great

thank you !


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

If I were you I would put them outside in a pond, or ten!


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 7, 2006)

i want to put them in a pond

next year i should hopefully be moving and i should biuld a pond!


----------



## ldheav (Nov 7, 2006)

I had the same issue as you 
my turtles breed every year, the first couple of years when i was not prepared they would just dump their eggs in the water, but now i move them to an outside pond during the summer.

My new 7 ft tank arrives next week, it has a divider placed one foot in from one end that goes 9 inches high, so essentally there will be 6F of water and one foot of land 


Doing that only cost me an extra 20 bux on my tank 

ild consider that if i were you, im sure you could fit somthing simmular yourself

take care


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

i have a question about breeding turtles. how the hell does an animal with most of its body covered in hard shell manage to have sex.............


----------



## Darkon (Nov 7, 2006)

duh look at ur avitor pic tom


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2006)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> i have a question about breeding turtles. how the hell does an animal with most of its body covered in hard shell manage to have sex.............



Its a risky business especially for a saw shell:shock: :lol:


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

hehe. yeah good point  
lol, chris, i guess there is an upside to humans having soft skin huh


----------



## Darkon (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah but u have to watch out for girls that keep knifes under their pillows


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 7, 2006)

HAHA you need a **** like MrBredili's one thats grown back - on a 90 dergee angle!!!!


----------



## Darkon (Nov 7, 2006)

for sure


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 8, 2006)

ill figure something out !


----------



## Ristof (Nov 8, 2006)

What size are your turts
They need to be a certain size before they become sexually active


----------



## ldheav (Nov 8, 2006)

Very true 
mine are around 20 cm 

i dont think they will breed untill they reach around that size


----------



## ldheav (Nov 8, 2006)

One of my pairs was breeding thismorning in a 6 F tank


----------



## Veredus (Nov 8, 2006)

ldheav said:


> My new 7 ft tank arrives next week, it has a divider placed one foot in from one end that goes 9 inches high, so essentally there will be 6F of water and one foot of land



Love to see some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Ristof (Nov 8, 2006)

ldheav said:


> Very true
> mine are around 20 cm
> 
> i dont think they will breed untill they reach around that size


 
I have been told that Murray Short nects will if they are over 12cm
Not sure if this is the same for long necks


----------



## ldheav (Nov 8, 2006)

For sure i will 
Just gota hope my Turtle doesent want to lay between now and then lol


----------



## ldheav (Nov 8, 2006)

You could be right there not too sure i only keep long necks and broad shells


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 8, 2006)

mine are around 12cm shell length
i dont actually think they will breed, im just making sure im prepared if they do


----------



## ldheav (Nov 8, 2006)

Zeus_the_beardie said:


> mine are around 12cm shell length
> i dont actually think they will breed, im just making sure im prepared if they do


 
If they do it should be happening really really soon Mine have been going at it on and off for a few weeks lol


----------

